# Has anyone used Vom Ledgemere in MA?



## Glass (Jun 9, 2013)

I am looking for a breeder in MA. I am looking for a German Show Lines dark red and black. Please PM me if your more comfortable . Thank You


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

No, but I sure would. Beautiful dogs & healthy: DM tested, hips/elbows tested. Also are titled.


----------

